# Blocked chocked and chained



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

A few ago I built a flatcar.http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/14/aft/120309/afv/topic/Default.aspx
Well, I decided it needed an interesting load. There is a guy on fleabay selling the ag version of the TD-24 for $29.

A damaged load costs money, not makes it. So rather than just plop it on the car, I decided to see how it was supposed to be done. This is a WWII era smaller TD-18 headed for Russia.









Blocked









Chocked









According to text I found on RR rigging for large crawlers, there should also be four chains.

















I still need the two crossed chains across the tracks.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It looks great. Where do you find all these pictures? 
JJ


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mik 

Typically the crossed chains would be attached to eye bolts or large hooks attached directly to the frame of the tractor at the front and rear. Putting the chains across the tracks would not provide enough lateral restraint on the load. 

Looks very good so far


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe it wasn't quite clear. instead of 'tracks', I probably should have said 'undercarriage'

JJ, it's not 'finding', it's knowing the value of what you have when you see it. Do a photosearch for "crawler on flatcar" or "bullozer on flatcar" you'll get about a thousand images --- 98% are pretty worthless for what is actually needed to KEEP them there. -- Unless you just want a honking big screw through the bottom ala Lionel or Tyco


OTOH I found this today. It might be a help others trying to secure stuff, but remember it's the modern ARMY way of doing things...... not necessarily the correct way
http://www.tpub.com/content/railroad/TM-55-2200-001-12/index.htm


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Very nice. I like the accessory crate behind it too. That's going to look good en route around the railroad.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I found the crate at a yard sale. It was from a 2008 BK "Indiana Jones" kid's meal. I just thought it was the perfect size to go with the crawler, and since it's glued shut, nobody has to know there's a giant plastic ant innit.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 07 May 2011 06:55 PM 
Maybe it wasn't quite clear. instead of 'tracks', I probably should have said 'undercarriage'

JJ, it's not 'finding', it's knowing the value of what you have when you see it. Do a photosearch for "crawler on flatcar" or "bullozer on flatcar" you'll get about a thousand images --- 98% are pretty worthless for what is actually needed to KEEP them there. -- Unless you just want a honking big screw through the bottom ala Lionel or Tyco


OTOH I found this today. It might be a help others trying to secure stuff, but remember it's the modern ARMY way of doing things...... not necessarily the correct way
http://www.tpub.com/content/railroa.../index.htm 



Tk's for the post on tie downs.. Been looking for that Information for sometime now for our Ho layout.
How to tie down equip. on flat cars.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good and great point. I have a crawler on a flatcar that needs that upgrade.


----------

